# Salad Dressing



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Mix together equal parts:

Red wine vinegar
Honey
Favorite oil (vegetable, olive, grape seed, etc.)

One of my favorites!


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

*interesting and simple*

2 parts olive oil
1 part lemon juice
salt

Handy when you are out of vinegar


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

No honey


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

How could I have missed that ?


----------



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

Good stuff
3/4 cup Miracle Whip, 1 TS honey, 2 apples, 1 red 1 green, 1 package Coleslaw mix (we used Broccoli slaw) Mix all together and chill for an hour.


----------

